# Open Office



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Just for grins, I downloaded Apache Open Office. I always like trying alternatives for over priced corporate heroin

I was surprised that it was no longer SUN open office, which shows how long ago I last tried it.

All my estimates, invoices, bookkeeping, etc are done in excel. Open Office Calc appears to be handling all my layouts, formulas, and references flawlessly

I'm impressed.

What's more, I do NOT like the Office 2010 "Ribbons", and open office uses the familiar toolbars like OfficeXP.

And best yet, it's FREE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: with no need to call the mothership to ask permission to use it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I used open office for a few years and was happy with it. No problems that I can recall.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I used open office for a few years and was happy with it. No problems that I can recall.


It was about a decade ago that I tried it. It was good, but I remember it was not a seamless transition from the Dark Side. 

I wouldn't be surprised if I grow to like it more now. (even without considering the price factor)


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm grabbing it now to check out and try.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Like you Bill I tried it a long time ago and didn't care for it much. Gave it a go again about 2yrs ago and haven't missed Office one bit. :no:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The only reason I stopped using it was l left the PC platform. I was using open office and thunderbird for email on my last PC and it was all working fine for me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave,

Be warned that it will NOT open M$ Publisher files, which I use for a few things.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

DeanV said:


> The only reason I stopped using it was l left the PC platform. I was using open office and thunderbird for email on my last PC and it was all working fine for me.


What are you using for Mac? Pages is terrible, imo.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The standard Mac applications have been fine for me. But, then my word processing needs are pretty basic. spreadsheets have been fine as well.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We have been using LibreOffice for a few years. Too much to explain on my smartphone.
http://www.libreoffice.org/

Also Search OpenOffice vs LibreOffice.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

George Z said:


> We have been using LibreOffice for a few years. Too much to explain on my smartphone. Search OpenOffice vs LibreOffice.


Thanks George,

I'm going to try it. I need an alternative to M$ Publisher, and I read LibreOffice 4.0 can do that, PLUS I just dumpster dove and brought home an Inspiron 530 that looks awfully good to load the latest Linux Mint :thumbsup:


----------

